# New enclosure build



## MatE (Jul 6, 2015)

Its been a while since my last post.Anyway ive got a new pair of pythons on hold and i decided they needed a new home.So today i started on a new enclosure for them.Its all pine from bunnings which ive screwed together.Im yet to work out the ventilation as im going to do a 3d background with foam.Lighting will be LED and a timer.Heating is using a microclimate B1 with probably a couple of 100w ceramics with covers.Im not sure what substrate to go for as its for a pair of rough scaled pythons,so any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## MatE (Jul 9, 2015)

Got home from work and glued in some foam.Its 100mm thick so will have a bit of room to make crevices and platforms.
When thats all dry ,the fun part of shaping it begins.I bought some grout today,than ill give it a paint.Than ill put the light fittings and heat lamps.Ive got an aquarium led light which is a sealed unit and it comes with a remote to change the colour.


----------



## MatE (Jul 11, 2015)

I had a go with my soldering iron with a mini blow torch,and found i just couldnt get it happening.So what i did was used a attachment for my drill.Its basically just a bigger version of a dremel but excepts 6mm bits and put in a HSS grinding bit.This let me more precisely cut the foam.Then when i got the shape i used the mini blow torch to widen and add bits where needed.Then I covered the whole lot with grout.I might have to do a second coat as it didnt really like sticking to the shiny parts of the foam and just to smooth the whole lot out more.
.


----------



## MatE (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry double post.


----------



## MatE (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry computer freaking out.


----------



## Spikeee (Jul 11, 2015)

I used 3 coats of grout on everything.
And 5 coats on the edges and hi traffic ledges etc especially where they join to the wall for strength.


----------



## Snapped (Jul 12, 2015)

Looking good, I'm just about to start converting an entertainment unit, so I'm reading up on the DIY forum.

Are you having your RSP's together? I've got my RSP on newspaper as he's currently in a tub till the new encl is finished, the pellets (can't think of the name of them) look good.


----------



## MatE (Jul 12, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Looking good, I'm just about to start converting an entertainment unit, so I'm reading up on the DIY forum.
> 
> Are you having your RSP's together? I've got my RSP on newspaper as he's currently in a tub till the new encl is finished, the pellets (can't think of the name of them) look good.



Yes they will be together.I bought a bag of Kritter crumble thought i might give that a try.I gave it another coat of grout today,as the brush was leaving marks i used a glove to wipe over it and smooth things out a bit.One more coat and i reckon it will be good.Im going to use alot of reds and greys i reckon for the colour.I have a spray gun which will be easier than a brush.
.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 12, 2015)

interesting ....


----------



## MatE (Jul 30, 2015)

Its been a while since my last post lol.Ive pretty much finished,ive been baking it the last week by leaving the heat on just cure it.I used a wood glue to seal it all.My RSP plan has gone a miss so ive gone with something different which is showing up tomorrow. Ill post up some pics of her after she is settled in.
http://


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks terrific. I want something similar for my Jungle when he grows.


----------



## MatE (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks I need to go for a walk in the Bush to find some timber or maybe some vines to put in there.


----------



## Spikeee (Jul 31, 2015)

I went to cheap as chips and purchased a 4 pack of fake vines for $10.
They are about 2.5m long each.
So 10m in total

I then stripped all the leaves off so there was no possible risk of my bredli getting tanggled in anything.
I simply glued the leaves in between the rock gaps and it looks reall cool.


----------



## Burgo89 (Aug 11, 2015)

How are the ledges fixed in place?


----------



## MatE (Aug 12, 2015)

Burgo89 said:


> How are the ledges fixed in place?



Hey Burgo with this enclosure i just used skewers which held the foam in place long enough for a few coats of tile grout to bond it all together.Grout really adds heap of strength to the whole thing.I mix in a bit of bondcrete to the mix which makes it stick together much better.


----------



## CaitlinK (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks great, congratulations!


----------



## Snapped (Aug 22, 2015)

CaitlinK said:


> Looks great, congratulations!




It's come up a treat, what did you end up getting if not the RSP's?  (sorry, that reply was intended for the original poster)


----------



## MatE (Aug 22, 2015)

Snapped said:


> It's come up a treat, what did you end up getting if not the RSP's?  (sorry, that reply was intended for the original poster)



I ended up with this girl.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 22, 2015)

oh, she's gorgeous, well done!


----------

